

Cheeseburgers in Paradise? - snupha
http://www.croscon.com/blog/cheeseburgers-in-paradise/

======
chazu
I can relate with the sentiments mentioned in the article re: disappearing nav
bars. I often find that if I scroll upwards without intending to utilize the
nav bar, its sudden appearance causes my eyes to dart to the top of the page,
momentarily disorienting me.

I'm still out to lunch on the debate over hamburger buttons (haha), but I
generally don't think they're that bad, if used thoughtfully.

------
nobodysfool
I don't like the hamburger. Not on a desktop. On the desktop that symbol
doesn't have any meaning. And that fixed bar at the top doesn't make sense
either. If I want, I can press the 'home' key on my keyboard to go to the top
of the page. So it doesn't need to follow my screen and flicker when I scroll.
If I am reading content, I rarely interrupt my reading to skip around. I don't
need that stupid nav bar taking up my reading space. Another thing, if I am on
desktop, and I have to scroll when I click on your burger, then your burger
menu is too long (in this case its too big. I'm not blind as a bat, I can read
smaller text).

